# Lunar Perigee 2008



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2008)

Year's Biggest Full Moon Friday Night - Yahoo! News (December 11, 2008)


----------



## Augusta (Dec 12, 2008)

Last night I was turning lights off to go to bed and I noticed how bright it was outside and saw the moon was gibbous. I don't know if I will be able to see it tonight since we are supposed to get snow.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 12, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Year's Biggest Full Moon Friday Night - Yahoo! News (December 11, 2008)



As I walked to the gym this morning at 5:45 and the moon was about to set, I was praising God, let me tell you. It was just gorgeous, big and fat, sitting just above the high limestone cliffs beside the river. Wish I'd had my camera.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just saw it as we were riding home from eating out.

Saw it setting this morning on way to work and it was absolutely awesome.


----------



## Herald (Dec 12, 2008)

The moon is so bright this evening that I was able to take a picture of it from my iPhone! If you look closely you can even see the clouds underneath.


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Dec 12, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful. Thanks for the tip, Andrew.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 13, 2008)

I really didn't need my headlights tonight. But, I used them anyway. My F250 7.3L can't run from the law very well. I could pull them to kingdom come, just not run from them.


----------

